# Enduro für <1,60m



## Enduroflo (30. Mai 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bin neu hier  und so langsam hat es sich entwickelt, dass ich mit dem Radel eigentlich so gut wie nur noch Enduro fahre.
Leider  bin ich echt mini (1,58m, knapp 50 kg) und die meisten Threads über  Damenenduros fand ich meist entweder zu größeren Mädels als mich oder  sie waren schon recht lange her.
Hoffe daher ihr nehmt es mir nicht übel, dass ich dafür noch nen Thread aufmache.
Derzeit  fahre ich ein CAnyon Nerve AL 7.0W in XS mit 120mm Federweg vorne und  hinten. Leider kenne ich auch niemand der so ein Minibike wie ich  bräuchte mit z.B. 160mm hätte, damit ich den Unterschied mal testen  könnte. D.h. Frage 1: würdet ihr euch zusätzlich zum Allmountain noch  ein Enduro zulegen?
Und wenn ja, was könnte für so einen Zwerg wie  mich passen, denke ja dass ich aufgrund Größe eh gleich nur unter den  Ladybikes schauen brauche.

Mir gefällt zunehmend eines der  Propain Tyee FLOs, da steht auch extra dabei für Körpergröße ab 1,55m  mit 160mm Federweg und dass man sichs farblich selbst zusammenstellen  kann find ich ganz cool. 
Das nächste Problem ist nämlich schon, dass es auf KEINEN Fall pink, lila etc. sein darf... 

ALso schonmal vielen Dank, bin gespannt auf eure tips 

Grüßle


----------



## Der-Gruni (30. Mai 2013)

moin,

http://www.cheetah.de/mountainbike/enduro-mountainspirit.html

ggf. eine Alternative, allerdings keine spezielle Frauen-Geo. Überstandshöhe? Oberrohrlänge aktuell?

auf bald
Der-Gruni (der sich jetzt hier aber wieder raushält)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wesone (30. Mai 2013)

Liteville 301 gibt es auch in XS


----------



## Pizzaplanet (30. Mai 2013)

PROPAIN Tyee FLO


----------



## 4mate (30. Mai 2013)

Propain Tyee Flo I,II oder III


----------



## HiFi XS (30. Mai 2013)

Enduroflo schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Mir gefällt zunehmend eines der  *Propain Tyee FLOs*, da steht auch extra dabei für Körpergröße ab 1,55m  mit 160mm Federweg und dass man sichs farblich selbst zusammenstellen  kann find ich ganz cool.
> *Das nächste Problem ist nämlich schon, dass es auf KEINEN Fall pink, lila etc. sein darf... *



Das Rad ist auf jeden sehr interessant. Die Farben sind auch nicht mein Fall. Die 'Rahmendesign' sieht aus als ob das nur Decals auf dem nackten Rahmen sind, die Du möglicherweise weglassen kannst.... 

*Rahmendesign*

 							Steinschlagschutzfolie inkl. Decalkit. Innovativ und clever.


Ausserdem unter Custom Color - Rahmen kann in jeden Farbe gepulvert werden:



Custom Color
*Einfarbig, RAL-Farbe nach Wunsch, gepulvert. - Bitte teile uns deinen Farbwunsch nach der Bestellung separat per E-Mail mit.
0,00 *


----------



## simply-out (31. Mai 2013)

Zum Liteville:
ein Vorteil... es wird mit einem 24Zoll-Hinterrad angeboten!
Schau hier, ein kurzer Bericht dazu:
http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...eit-das-301-mk9-kommt-ende-april.526374.2.htm 

Eine Freundin von mir hat es und kommt damit super zurecht!

Viele Grüsse


----------



## Pizzaplanet (31. Mai 2013)

Wenn man die Jungs von Propain ganz nett fragt dann bekommt man von denen bestimmt auch ein Tyee mit 24".
Die haben sowas ja schonmal beim Rage (glaub ich) gemacht.


----------



## KarinS (31. Mai 2013)

ich bin 1.63cm groß und wiege 52kg und fahre ein Liteville 301 MK10 in
Gr. S und komme super damit klar. Hab einen Helmchen getunten
Monarch Dämpfer und Lyrik Gabel drin so daß das Rad auch bei meinem
Gewicht super anspricht! Vielleicht wäre für Dich aber dann evtl Gr.XS
besser, am besten mal ausprobieren...


----------



## Enduroflo (31. Mai 2013)

Huhu, erstmal dankeschön für die vielen Antworten 



Der-Gruni schrieb:


> moin,
> 
> http://www.cheetah.de/mountainbike/enduro-mountainspirit.html
> 
> ...



Habe mal die Geo-Daten von meinem aktuellen und dem Cheetah verglichen, das Cheetah ist bei allen Maßen etwas größer, mir wäre aber fast lieber wenn alles eher noch etwas kleiner wäre als bei meinem  
V.a. bei der Überstandshöhe sticht das tyee flo schon raus, hab glaube noch nix mit weniger überstandshöhe gefunden.



wesone schrieb:


> Liteville 301 gibt es auch in XS


Wusste ich gar nicht, dass es das in XS gibt, muss ich mal noch Geo Daten vergleichen... 



HiFi XS schrieb:


> Das Rad ist auf jeden sehr interessant. Die Farben sind auch nicht mein Fall. Die 'Rahmendesign' sieht aus als ob das nur Decals auf dem nackten Rahmen sind, die Du möglicherweise weglassen kannst....
> 
> *Rahmendesign*
> 
> ...



Das Tyee flo kann man sich farblich komplett selber zusammenstellen, den Hinweis mit dem pink und lila meinte ich nur in bezug auf andere ladybikes die hier vielleicht noch vorgeschlagen werden



simply-out schrieb:


> Zum Liteville:
> ein Vorteil... es wird mit einem 24Zoll-Hinterrad angeboten!
> Schau hier, ein kurzer Bericht dazu:
> http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...eit-das-301-mk9-kommt-ende-april.526374.2.htm
> ...



auf die Idee mit dem 24" Hinterrad bin ich auch irgendwo gestoßen, wusste allerdings nicht so recht was ich davon halten soll. Da scheiden sich ja irgendwie die Geister bei den Meinungen dazu. Dankeschön für den link, da muss ich mich auch nochmal genauer schlau machen!
 @Pizzaplanet: du meintest ja, dass die einem ins Tyee sicher auch ein 24" Hinterrad reinmachen...  wie ist das, muss nicht der Rahmen dann auch extra für ein 24" Hinterrad ausgelegt sein?! Dadurch verändert sich ja dann die Geo  bzw. besser gesagt die Winkel oder nicht


----------



## Vogelsberger (31. Mai 2013)

1. ein 120mm Fully ist nur in der Presse ein AM,fährt man mal ein 120 vs 150 oder mehr Bike,merkt man das AM Sport eigentlich für CC Race + stehen kann. Ich habe mein Bergamont contrail deswegen schneller wieder verkauft als gedacht, 120mm konkurrieren 0,0 mit 150 oder mehr FW.

Worst Case: Alutech Fanes, Jürgen kontaktieren, der hat auch einigen M Rahmen mit S Sattelrohr,etc ermöglicht. Denke wenn der Rahmen einer kleinen Individuellen anpassung bedarf,dann dort machbar.
Da geht mehr als bei der Stangenware,auch farblich.
Und wer es hat liebts.


Geodaten Fanes in S vs AL W in XS heißt die Fanes hat 2,5cm mehr Oberrohr, ist aber wurst, weil du jetzt einen 80mm Vorbau hast,am enduro aber eher 40-,max 60mm haben wirst,damit paßt es.
das Enduro wird flotter unterwegs sein da du den 74er Sitzwinkel am Fanes bei nur 72° am AL hast und dann eben noch die nervösen 69° Lenkwinkel am AL gegen die relaxten 65,5° am Fanes.

Gewichtstechnisch kommt man mit Reverb auch bis auf 2-300g an ein AL+ ran,wie ich gerade feststellte.
Mein Tip: Lieber irgendein Eloxal statt Lack oder für immer mit 2-300g am rahmengewicht mehr leben.


Falls technisch begabt, AL Teile ans Fanes, und AL Rahmen&Gabel&Dämpfer verkaufen.

Sonst kleines Fanes mit MZ 55 CR Gabel und Monarch plus, rockt auch gut, wenn man der MZ die Einfahrphase gönnt.
Alternativ Lyrik um 200g zu sparen mit Monarch Plus hinten oder ganz plüsch sind Lyrik und vivid Air hinten oder MZ 55 Ti mit vidid Air. 
Plüsch und ganz plüch ist aber ein minimaler Unterschied bei der Fanes.
Ist so oder so ein Bügeleisen, bei deinem Gewicht aber unbedingt die L Zugstufe verlangen,M wird überdämpft,Jü weiß das dann schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tshikey (31. Mai 2013)

hi enduroflo,

bei deiner größe u. gewicht kannst du eigentlich ein am+ fahren wie größere / schwerere leute ein enduro.

so etwas gibt es in xs, vielleicht wäre das ja interessant für dich:
http://www.ghost-bikes.com/bikes-2013/bike-detail/amr-7500/

 tshikey


----------



## firesurfer (31. Mai 2013)

hi,
hatte vor kurzem ein ähnliches problem mit dem bike meiner frau...
is ebenfalls 158 u hat.....also doch weniger als 50 kg 

alles mögliche durchsucht...war alles zu groß...wollte keinen rahmen
über 40 cm sitzrohr....u da wird s ein bisserl eng...
is dann ein cube ams wls mit 38 cm sitzrohr geworden....hat zwar nur
125 mm reba u hi 100 mm manitou aber passt schon..
den dämpfer bei dem gewicht einzustellen is sowieso a challenge...

u 120 mm reichen eigentlich für alles.. .sogar im park war letztlich einer damit unterwegs...wenn auch gemäßigt...
aber scho klar....fahr ja auch nicht mit 125 rum


----------



## zimtsternchen (31. Mai 2013)

Hallo Enduroflo,

nächstes Wochenende ist Propain mit den Testbikes in Bischofsmais. Wo wohnst du denn? Vielleicht wäre das für dich eine interessante Option, das Rad im Park zu testen? Ich fahre das Tyee Flo in xs und bin auch vor Ort.


----------



## Enduroflo (31. Mai 2013)

Hallihallo nochmal,

also da ich mir das Enduro ja zusätzlich zum Allmountain zulegen will, soll es ganz sicher nicht nochmal was dazwischen werden, wenn dann jetzt schon ein ordentliches bergabgerät. Lieber komm ich schon fast nicht mehr damit den Berg hoch als dass ich nun wieder bergab groß Kompromisse mache. Zu vielen Strecken im Wald schieb ich sowieso auch jetzt schon hoch weil so steil dass ich grade noch zu Fuß hoch komme.
Also ein cube ams wls oder ein am+ eher nein 
 @zimtsternchen: nach Bischofsmais würde ich so 3h fahren, nächstes WE geht aber bei mir leider nix. 
Wie groß bist du wenn ich fragen darf?

Danke auch wiedermal für alle sonstigen tips die noch gegeben wurden, bin fleißig am weiterforschen


----------



## HiFi XS (31. Mai 2013)

simply-out schrieb:


> Zum Liteville:
> ein Vorteil... es wird mit einem 24Zoll-Hinterrad angeboten!
> Schau hier, ein kurzer Bericht dazu:
> http://www.mountainbike-magazin.de/...eit-das-301-mk9-kommt-ende-april.526374.2.htm
> ...



Hört sich gut an. 

"Die eigentliche Neuheit des 301 MK9 bleibt jedoch den  kleinen Bikern vorbehalten. Die Rahmengrößen S und XS wurde so  konzipiert, dass die _*Überstandshöhe geringer*_ wird. Im Vergleich zur  M-Version wurde das Oberrohr am S-Rahmen 15 mm tiefer angesetzt und *am  XS sogar satte 30 mm tiefer*.  

  Zusätzlich wird Liteville den XS-Rahmen ausschließlich  mit kurzem 24-Zoll-Hinterbau anbieten. Kleine Biker haben so die  Möglichkeit ein kurzes, kompaktes Mountainbike zu fahren. Ob vorne  ebenfalls ein 24-Zoll-Laufrad zum Einsatz kommt (z.B. für Kinder),  bleibt dem Biker überlassen. _*Wheelie- und Bunny-Hop Probleme sollten  somit jedenfalls der Vergangenheit angehören*_."


Also sofort kaufen  

Aber wie geht es beim Touren bzw mithalten mit einem 24 zoller hinten?? Ist das nicht weniger tourentauglich?


----------



## Sickgirl (1. Juni 2013)

Habe auch das liteville xs. Mit dem 24" HR fahre ich ganz normale Touren und kann auch gut in meiner Bikegruppe mithalten.

Alledings muß man die Übersetzung anpassen. Ich habe erst den Fehler gemacht und eine 11-34 Kassette gekauft. Nach der ersten Ausfahrt habe ich gleich gemerkt, das ich den oberen Bereich gar nicht verwende und fahre jetzt eine 11-28 Rennradkassette.

Vorne fahre ich, obwohl es aus der Mode ist, eine 3fach 44-32-22 Kurbel. Das 44 Blatt vorne brauche ich in der Ebene zum mittreten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ottovalvole (1. Juni 2013)

Sickgirl schrieb:


> Vorne fahre ich, obwohl es aus der Mode ist, eine 3fach 44-32-22 Kurbel. Das 44 Blatt vorne brauche ich in der Ebene zum mittreten.


 
Hi all,

Da würde ich auf 2-fach mit 40/28 gehen, das sollte für Endurotouren und auch die Ebene reichen.

Ich fahr 39/25 mit 26 Zoll auf dem Enduro und kann mir nur schwer vorstellen da dauerhaft im grössten Gang in der Ebene mitzutreten, offen gestanden. 

Grüsse Tom


----------



## Enduroflo (2. Juni 2013)

Also die Geschichte mit den 24" Hinterrädern interessiert mich wirklich... allerdings ist Liteville preislich schon ne ganz schöne Liga...
Glaube  ich fahr mich so langsam fest auf das Tyee FLO, vermutlich das II-er.
Und eigentlich kann ich mein Nerve dann auch verkaufen... das Tyee hat ja dann sogar absenkbare Gabel und ist auch nicht viel schwerer, also für was dann das Nerve behalten?! Ärgert mich schon etwas, is ja noch so gut wie neu, mein Männe hält mich für  
Was ich noch nicht ganz schnalle, auf der Propain-Seite steht oben, wenn man das FLO II auswählt "absenkbare Gabel und Sattelstütze", unten kostet die Reverb Stealth dann aber doch extra. Is sie nun im Preis schon mit drin oder nicht? Ich vermute nein, auf dem Bild ist sie auch nicht drauf, beim IIIer schon.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (2. Juni 2013)

Schreib den David mal an und frag ;-)
Frag ihn gleich mit wegen 24" Hinterrad


----------



## Skoalman (2. Juni 2013)

Meine Frau (167cm) und auch meine Schwägerin (160cm mit eher kurzen Beinen) fahren ein 2012er Nukeproof Mega in Grösse S. Für meine Frau ist der Rahmen optimal (tendenziell schon fast eher zu klein) und auch meiner Schwägerin passt das Bike sehr gut, mit einer 125mm Reverb und dickem Damensattel bleiben noch etwa 5mm Verstellbereich nach unten.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (2. Juni 2013)

Das Mega ist halt recht niedrig vom Rahmen aber nicht wirklich kurz.


----------



## Skoalman (2. Juni 2013)

Pizzaplanet schrieb:


> Das Mega ist halt recht niedrig vom Rahmen aber nicht wirklich kurz.



Mit einer Oberrohrlänge von unter 554mm bei Grösse S ist das Mega eigentlich sehr kurz! Andere, ähnlich hohe Rahmen haben oft eine Oberrohrlänge von rund 570mm. Zudem kann man die "Sitzlänge" über die Vorbaulänge gut feinjustieren. 
Die eher langen Kettenstreben des Mega sind natürlich Geschmackssache. Für die meisten Biker dürfte jedoch das dadurch bessere Kletterverhalten mehr bringen als wenn sich das Bike möglichst leicht in den Manual ziehen lässt.

Einen Berg hochfahren will wohl jeder mal, den Manual beherrschen vielleicht 5% der Mountainbiker und diese packen ihn mit etwas Übung auf praktisch jedem Bike.


----------



## Pizzaplanet (2. Juni 2013)

Skoalman schrieb:


> Mit einer Oberrohrlänge von unter 554mm bei Grösse S ist das Mega eigentlich sehr kurz! Andere, ähnlich hohe Rahmen haben oft eine Oberrohrlänge von rund 570mm. Zudem kann man die "Sitzlänge" über die Vorbaulänge gut feinjustieren.
> Die eher langen Kettenstreben des Mega sind natürlich Geschmackssache. Für die meisten Biker dürfte jedoch das dadurch bessere Kletterverhalten mehr bringen als wenn sich das Bike möglichst leicht in den Manual ziehen lässt.
> 
> Einen Berg hochfahren will wohl jeder mal, den Manual beherrschen vielleicht 5% der Mountainbiker und diese packen ihn mit etwas Übung auf praktisch jedem Bike.



 @Skoalman

Im Moment wird das Mega AM bei S mit 397,7mm Sitzrohr und 570mm oberrohr angegeben.


----------



## Skoalman (2. Juni 2013)

Pizzaplanet schrieb:


> @_Skoalman_
> 
> Im Moment wird das Mega AM bei S mit 397,7mm Sitzrohr und 570mm oberrohr angegeben.



Zumindest nicht beim von mir genannten 2012er Mega 

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Images/sizecharts/nukeproof/nukeproofmegaamframe.pdf


----------



## Pizzaplanet (2. Juni 2013)

Skoalman schrieb:


> Zumindest nicht beim von mir genannten 2012er Mega
> 
> http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/Images/sizecharts/nukeproof/nukeproofmegaamframe.pdf



Hmmm bei den 2013er Bikes hat S schon 570mm 

Dann muss man explizit nach nem 2012er Bike suchen.

Oder halt Tyee flo, da hat das s gerade mal ein 536er oberrohr und 395er sitzrohr


----------



## Skoalman (2. Juni 2013)

CRC "verramscht" gerade die letzten 2012er Mega Comp Komplettbikes in Grösse S mit 43% Rabatt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pizzaplanet (2. Juni 2013)

Wäre ja nicht schlecht, aber auch in der Tabelle bei den Bikes ist das AM in S mit 570er oberrohr angegeben!?


----------



## Skoalman (2. Juni 2013)

Bei dieser Tabelle geht es um die 13er Modelle, erkennbar in der linken oberen Ecke. Man erkennt es auch am "flachen" 72° Sitzwinkel, welchen nur die neuen 2013er Mega AM haben. Ist  nicht wirklich geschickt gelöst von CRC.
Für die Geometriedaten der 12er Modelle muss man den Links auf die PDF-Files folgen.


----------



## Enduroflo (3. Juni 2013)

also wen es sonst noch interessiert, habe gestern Abend, also Sonntag um 23 uhr, ne Mail an propain geschickt und tatsächlich 5 Minuten später eine Antwort bekommen   ein 24  hinterrad wäre kein Problem, empfehlen würde er es aber nicht. und die reverb stealth ist im Grundpreis des II nicht dabei.


----------



## zimtsternchen (3. Juni 2013)

Hallo enduroflo,
ich bin 1, 66m groß und könnte eigentlich auch eine s fahren. so ist es ein bisschen verspielter und quirliger  sollte also in xs gut passen für dich.


----------



## Chaotenkind (3. Juni 2013)

Vogelsberger schrieb:


> Worst Case: Alutech Fanes, Jürgen kontaktieren, der hat auch einigen M Rahmen mit S Sattelrohr,etc ermöglicht. Denke wenn der Rahmen einer kleinen Individuellen anpassung bedarf,dann dort machbar.
> Da geht mehr als bei der Stangenware,auch farblich.
> Und wer es hat liebts.



Kann Onkel Jürgen empfehlen. Der hat mir vor 3 Jahren einen Wildsau Endurorahmen angepasst mit 51 cm Oberrohr, 38 cm Sattelrohr, auch hinten mit 26" Laufrad sowie passender Überstandshöhe für meine 74 cm Schrittllänge  (das Fanes gab es damals noch nicht). Die Optik ist gewöhnungsbedürftig, aber es ist ein klasse Plüschsofa! Bin 161 cm klein und wiege fahrfertig, d.h. mit Tagesrucksack und allem drum und dran, 50 kg.
Habe es etwas stabiler aufgebaut und mit ner Speedhub ausgestattet aber es lässt sich trotz seiner guten 17 kg für mich immer noch gemütlich bergauf pedalieren. Wenn man sich etwas Mühe gibt und Kettenschaltung fährt sollten beim Fanes unter 15 kg drin sein.


----------



## Enduroflo (6. Juni 2013)

Soo, also nach nochmal längerem Internetkramen und Vergleichen bin ich mir schonmal sicher dass es ein Tyee FLO werden soll. Trotzdem schonmal VIELEN VIELEN Dank an die Tips von den anderen bikes, ohne euch wäre ich auf die schonmal gar nicht erst gekommen.

Jetzt überleg ich nur noch hin und her ob ich das II nehm oder vlt doch nur das I mit Kettenführung zusätzlich, die wäre sonst erst ab dem IIer dabei.
Wie ist das bei euch mit Thema absenkbare Gabel? Ist der Unterschied auch schon deutlich wenns "normal" bergauf geht?
Und Dämpfer ist beim I der Monarch R und beim II der Monarch RC3...

hmm, glaube schon fast dass sich der Aufpreis für das IIer lohnt oder?

Im anderen Thread gings doch zum Schluss auch darum ob I oder II, gleich nochmal lesen *such*


----------



## Norts (9. Juni 2013)

Ich bin 1,59 groß und habe sehr lange gesucht und leider große Probleme gehabt was passendes zu finden (Kaum Bikes mit ordentlich Federweg mit kleinen Geos; keine Bikes zum drauf Probesitzen, da alle kleinen Modelle ja als unverkäuflich gelten und dann noch die Verfügbarkeit...)

Schlussendlich habe ich grade mein Traumbike gekauft, ein Cannondale Claymore 1 in Small. Hat mehr Federweg, als anfangs gedacht, aber schlecht ist das ja nun nicht.  und man kommt trotzdem noch die Berge hoch. Die Talas war mir wichtig um das Hochfahren zu erleichtern und dem Gewicht des Bikes etwas entgegenzuwirken. Ich bin bis jetzt ein Trek Remedy 9 gefahren in 17,5, was mir einfach ein bisschen zu gross war, vor allem die Überstandshöhe beim remedy ist nicht für kurze Beine gedacht. Im Vergleich tun sich beide nichts beim Hochfahren. 

Die Geo beim Claymore ist wirklich super, fast wir das Scarlet Petite, was ich zuerst im Auge hatte. Aber war leider vergriffen. Später sagte mir jemand, es wäre eh zu klein für mich gewesen. Ich weiss es nicht. Auf jeden Fall kann ich sagen, dass ich mit dem Claymore mit ausgefahrener Sattelstütze noch mit den Zehenspitze auf den Boden komme und wenn der Sattel unten ist ich mit beiden Füssen fast flach auf den Boden komme. Außerdem sitze ich gut im Sattel. Ich komme gut drauf und runter, hinter den Sattel.

Falls jemand überlegt es sich zu holen und mal Probesitzen möchte, kann mich gerne ansprechen.


----------



## HiFi XS (13. Juni 2013)

Enduroflo schrieb:


> also wen es sonst noch interessiert, habe gestern Abend, also Sonntag um 23 uhr, ne Mail an propain geschickt und tatsächlich 5 Minuten später eine Antwort bekommen   ein 24  hinterrad wäre kein Problem, empfehlen würde er es aber nicht. und die reverb stealth ist im Grundpreis des II nicht dabei.



ja, mich  interessiert's. Warum empfehlen sie das nicht mit dem 24" hinterrad? 



Enduroflo schrieb:


> Soo, also nach nochmal längerem Internetkramen und Vergleichen bin ich mir schonmal sicher dass es ein Tyee FLO werden soll. Trotzdem schonmal VIELEN VIELEN Dank an die Tips von den anderen bikes, ohne euch wäre ich auf die schonmal gar nicht erst gekommen.
> 
> Jetzt überleg ich nur noch hin und her ob ich das II nehm oder vlt doch nur das I mit Kettenführung zusätzlich, die wäre sonst erst ab dem IIer dabei.
> Wie ist das bei euch mit Thema absenkbare Gabel? Ist der Unterschied auch schon deutlich wenns "normal" bergauf geht?
> ...



Hast du schon entschieden? Lass uns wissen, was daraus wird. Würde gern hören.


----------

